# Bark Collars



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

I was wondering what is the best bark collar I presently have a tritronics but don't care for the push button on and off.


----------



## yosteve (Apr 2, 2006)

go to www.ecollar.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

You can just leave the bark collar on as it will go into a rest mode when it is not moved. The one I use frequently I just leave turned on. The one I use infrequently I turn off and on as needed.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

They supposedly have fixed the button on the new model made by Garmin. The bark limiter is by far the most sensitive collar on the market IMO. The Sport Dog no bark 10R is a close second in my experience.


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Not a fan of the Sport Dog training models but the bark collars seem to work very well.


----------



## Rick S (Mar 6, 2013)

If you're currently looking for a training collar as well, you might want to look into the garmin delta sport. It has a built in bark prevention option. I haven't had the need to use it yet, but it's nice to have the combination. Although it's probably not the best bark collar on the market.


----------



## Darin Brewer (Jan 25, 2012)

I have used the dogtra model and have no complaints and it seems to work really well, I think its the yapperstopper.


----------



## Dark Timber Kennels (Sep 22, 2010)

Dogtra is the best I've found. It has a center pad that is the sensor so the collar rests more on the neck than the prongs. Many of the other ones I've tried are much harder on the dogs neck and you can choose the amount of pressure that each dog needs.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I'll tell ya witch one *NOT* to buy, that's the Pet safe one, piece of junk. Need to buy a second one, and instead of getting the Tri Tronics, decided to go a bit cheaper. Bad choice, doesn't even seem to phase my softer Female. Tritronics lights her right up. Needless to say , we'll be taking it back for a exchange.


----------

